# Triumph No.6 aqua jar



## historyhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone know much about them. I am guessing it is pre-1900 due to the massive amount of air in the glass? Will post pic if anyone knows something about them.


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

uncleaned


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Oops No. 3 it looks like


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 15, 2011)

Jeepers, that's a heck of a jar.. now I'm curious too!


----------



## coreya (Jul 15, 2011)

From the fruit jar works #1 and red book #9, Triumph No. 3 Its # 2815-1 described as a "groove ring wax sealer ground lip, made with 3 piece mold possible made by the Aetna glass works around 1869 or so" and worth more than I could afford!!! Nice jar


----------



## cookie (Jul 15, 2011)

400-500 in red book 10...condition could effect value...  I like it...


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Dave,

 Great looking jar, sir. Please put up some more pictures after her bath.

 "The 1869/1870 edition of the city directory listed only W.F. Modes as the proprietor of the Aetna Glass Works at Chestnut (Figure 6). The plant made â€œblack & green glassware, druggistsâ€™ ware, bottles, demijohns, porter, ale and soda bottlesâ€ as well as fruit jars, including the â€œVictorâ€ (self sealing) and the â€œTriumphâ€ (grooved-ring wax sealer). The works and office were located at â€œForty-Second (late Chestnut) Stâ€ (Hawkins 2009:13; McDougald & McDougald 1990:106; Roller 1996; 1998a:13). The ad must have been submitted shortly before the dissolution of the company.2" From.

 There's an ad from Aetna/W.F. Modes at Fig. 6 in the above link that heralds the "Triumph." Gotta love that Pittsburgh glass.

 Have a look at "1277. TRIUMPH No 3 Aqua QUART Early WAX SEALER
 $720.00	 17  	 Closed" From.

 The Digging Gods were smiling on you.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 15, 2011)

Beautiful find!!!  Under-valued in the Red Book, IMO. Nice rare jar.


----------



## madman (Jul 15, 2011)

THAT IS A AMAZING JAR!


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the information SURFACEONE , jack and everyone. My first researched spot and it all worked out. I have been at this location 3 times in 4 days. Todays haul included this triumph, dr. miles nervine, Dr D Janyes Expectorant, a ht of small late 1800 medicines and a royal ironston china plate.


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Even under the crud I can find no chips or cracks on this TRIUMPH. Tons of imperfections but nothing unoriginal. I only collect the medicinals so this will be up for sale after cleaning.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 15, 2011)

Great looking bubbles too... super jar!

 ~Tim


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 15, 2011)

Wait a minute, Dave,

 Was this your first dig? The Bottle Spirits really were smiling on you...[8D]

 Please do write up a story on how you chose this spot, what you did, what happened next, and so on...

 Congratulations, sir, and if you weren't hopelessly hooked before, you're sure to be now. [8D]


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Well....I still havent used a shovel yet. I scuba or snorkel. Just, I live on a river and this time I researched into the place out of town with a date in time of 1820s and on. Then I looked into the town and found what I thought could be 2 ideal locations. Turns out one was ok the other a honey hole. I'd say it is a little more dangerous than digging only when the water you want to search is deeper and darker. I found a L Brames Fort Wayne brewery amber blob top before and it snagged me then I may have gotten carried away with it for a week or two but now after research and finding quality items I see my disc golf game getting even more effected.lol but history is history...to think about this was jarred food for a family 140 plus years ago. I read a letter from a man who lived there in those times and in the 5 years he was living there he had fever for 3 of those years and lost quite a few close family. I am just emersed in the stories really.


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 16, 2011)

An amazing jar to be found....wow...that is an early early jar.....congrats on that find.

   I think it would be great to have that one professionally cleaned....excellent jar.....

   Some great finds the past few days.....just wish some of it would come this way.....

   Think JAR KARMA folks.....


    David

    Again....fantastic find......congrats


----------



## georgeoj (Jul 16, 2011)

That is a very nice find. The jar is quite scarce and it's crudity makes it even more desirable to advanced collectors. I would caution you about having the jar cleaned. A LIGHT POLISH would help the looks of the jar considerably. Any cutting runs the risk of opening up those bubbles.
 That would decrease the value of the jar.
 George


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks once again all. Now I have to figure out the best way to sell anything I am not keeping.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Dave,

 Were I you, or if I was not keeping it and hoping to maximize return, and not in too much of a hurry to do so, I'd contact Greg Spurgeon, @Greg's place. 

 I've never dealt with him, but believe he has a good reputation, and seems to draw some serious, and plushly pocketed purchasers to his auctions. I know there are members that have used him. Perhaps someone will chime in.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 17, 2011)

I would highly recommend Greg's services if you wish to sell your jar. His name carries alot of weight in the fruit jar world. Even common jars usually sell very well/above average when placed in his auction site. (Not that your jar is common, it is quite the opposite!)
 With Greg, I think it is more of a "comfort" issue with potential jar bidders/buyers. He is very well-known & respected amongst jar collectors. 
 Personally, when I purchase a jar from Greg, I know it will be exactly as advertised/no surprises. Packs everything very well & ships fast.
 I've never had him sell a jar for me, but I'm quite sure if I did have a top shelf jar to sell, He would be my one & only choice to do so.


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, Greg is premier when it comes to jar selling...unquestionable service....know hobby wide as good people.....ya cant go wrong with him...that is for sure.

     David


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank all of you a ton. I am new to the hobby but deeply entrenched. All the help has been greatly appreciated!!


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I have contacted Greg and sent a picture he requested. Let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 17, 2011)

WOW!!! Great jar,great story ,I hope you get a great return for your efforts.[]


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

verdict: " To fetch a good price it needs to be professionally cleaned and tumbled"......Now, ugggh I am too nervous to get it pro cleaned.


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Just read druggistnuts huge tumble thread about the green flask. I am terrified that tumbling would bust the massive amount of seed bubbles and bubbles. Is there a good polish I can use myself which would not cut.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a rather scarace jar that I dug years ago and it was very sick (unlike yours). Now I tumble my own bottles but I didn't have the setup to accomodate a jar of this size so I contacted Wayne Lowery aka "The Jar Doctor" to do this job. It took a long time as he is a very busy man in this field but if I was going to trust a rare one for a tumble, he would be the man. I believe he can even use plastic pellets instead of copper to lessen the risk, but it takes 3 times as long. You might give him a call and see what he says. He's very easy to deal with. Don't have his contact info handy, but if you Google The Jar Doctor, it should come up. Hope this helps, Smoke

 PS. Mighty fine jar you got.[]


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been quite busy. So my wife contacted the DOC. He accepted the cleaning. I am very excited to see this beauty when it comes back. So I took a bunch of pics of the bubbles for "before" pics. Thanks for the advice and info from you all. I will keep this thread updated.


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 20, 2011)

bottom


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 20, 2011)

front


----------



## historyhunter (Jul 20, 2011)

b


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 20, 2011)

Glad Wayne can help you. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## historyhunter (Sep 21, 2011)

Jar is back home. Pics to come soon. It looks amazing.


----------



## swizzle (Sep 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Jeepers, that's a heck of a jar.. now I'm curious too!


 
 Always thought you's a little funny!! [][][][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 21, 2011)

Can't wait to see the after pics...Great find and welcome to the forum!


----------



## epackage (Sep 22, 2011)

Well HistoryHunter at this point I'm gonna have to label you a "Jar Teaser"[8D].....Jim


----------



## tftfan (Sep 26, 2011)

I LIKE THAT JAR....  more pics please


----------



## rallcollector (Oct 12, 2011)

Any chance we will see the tumbled pics before this jar ends up in a new home?


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 17, 2011)

I am having trouble finding camera cord. Here is a link to it making its way to the upcoming NAG AUCTION.

 http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=3109


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are some of their pics.


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 17, 2011)

2


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone that helped me find the Jar Doctor and Mr. Spurgeon. Hope it gets a nice dollar.


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 17, 2011)

That jar[8D] would be a great addition to my crude jar collection but I expect it to sell for a price beyond my reach. Good luck.
 George


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 17, 2011)

its tough to argue against tumbling after seeing those results...


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 17, 2011)

_ Hi  I don't know how we got from a No 3. jar to a No 6. jar???   RED Matthews_


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, no seed bubble damage and uncovered tons of character.



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> its tough to argue against tumbling after seeing those results...


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 17, 2011)

Wish there was a bottom pic like this as well.



> ORIGINAL:  historyhunter
> 
> Here are some of their pics.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for showing the end result...Way cool old jar.


----------



## carobran (Oct 17, 2011)

i cant decide whether i like it better now or before it was tumbled...............P.S. _ill give you $25 for it [8D][8D][8D][8D]_


----------



## LC (Oct 18, 2011)

That is one fantastic looking jar .


----------



## epackage (Oct 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> _Â HiÂ  I don't know how we got from a No 3. jar to a No 6. jar??? Â  RED Matthews_


 I still see the 3 Red, in what pic do you see a 6?
       Jim


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 18, 2011)

I saw the 6 in the title lines.  It didn't make it seem right.  RED M.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 18, 2011)

Great looking jar hh! Wayne sure does good work. Good luck with the auction.[]


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Gunsmoke. The doc was great!


----------



## epackage (Oct 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> I saw the 6 in the title lines.Â  It didn't make it seem right.Â  RED M.


 You're the man RED, I didn't see that until you mentioned it....Well Done as always....Jim


----------



## georgeoj (Oct 24, 2011)

With the auction only just started the jar is drawing a lot of interest. Good luck!
 George


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks George. Hope it doesn't level off quite yet. All this has me amped. Im going digging tomorrow.


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 29, 2011)

Up to 400. Never watched an auction but I hope there action in last 4day days.


----------



## rallcollector (Oct 30, 2011)

There are a lot of folks that lurk in NAG auctions, to the point that there is a flurry of activity at the end...at times the last 2 hours are the most active.  Put a pot of coffee on, and buckle up.


----------



## historyhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I hope so Rall. It is awesome to know all those hours in muck to my knees has came to this. I got tons of stuff I love for my med collection plus this. Any buyer will be happy to know proceeds go to a used metal detector and Goldwater wetsuit!


----------



## ajohn (Nov 5, 2011)

What was the final call on the jar??I've been a little out of touch


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2011)

It sold for $725 AJ...

 http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=3109


----------



## dygger60 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice return......crude and wonderful jar.....congrats on that one......

   David


----------

